# Tankmates: Blood Parrots and ghost shrimp



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Would 4 2" blood parrots get along without making a shrimp dinner out of my 4 ghost shrimp for a couple of weeks in a 25G tank together? Once everything looks good they would be going into my 72G. Anyone here know?
D


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ghost shrimp are recommended as feeders for some bigger cichlids but at only 2 inches it might be ok... i had a bamboo shrimp in my cichlid tank and it died of jumping out not getting eaten :/
try putting 1 shrimp in and watch it before putting in the rest id say


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert, they may be fine while they are small , but blood parrots do eat live foods and from what I've read ....there's good chance the shrimp will become dinner. 
Have to agree with mferko , try one and see what happens


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

blood parrots are cichlids........


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

exactly, and most are quite similar in behavior, size of the mouth and the shrimps is prly the key thing here


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the parrots were in the water maybe 2 minutes checking things out when they noticed the shrimp. The shrimp then went into survival mode and I was able to move them to my little tank I had setup for snails. So no the experiment was not good, although it did get the GS a new home!
D


----------

